# Totti e Ilary Blasi vicini alla separazione.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo Dagospia, la storica coppia formata da Totti e Ilary Blasi sarebbe vicina a separarsi, dopo quasi 20 anni.
A confermarlo anche amici di Totti.

La rottura sarebbe già avvenuta la scorsa estate.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2022)

Per quel poco che mi interessa, mi dispiace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Nessuna di queste coppie dura per sempre. Troppe tentazioni nel mondo dello spettacolo.
Questi sembravano l'eccezione, ma sono capitolati anche loro.

I prossimi sono i Ferragnez, anche se fingeranno di rimanere assieme il più possibile per questioni di marketing.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

La moglie a furia di condurre programmi letame, ha cambiato gusti e il marito non gli piace più. Anche se lei, a dire il vero, mi è sempre sembrata bisex. C'era un periodo che baciava in bocca le conduttrici. Boh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La moglie a furia di condurre programmi letame, ha cambiato gusti e il marito non gli piace più. Anche se lei, a dire il vero, mi è sempre sembrata bisex. C'era un periodo che baciava in bocca le conduttrici. Boh.



Ho letto che esce con Luca Tommassini, coreografo gay.
Ha veramente cambiato sponda frequentando quegli ambienti?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto che è sempre assieme a Luca Tommassini, coreografo gay.
> Ha veramente cambiato sponda frequentando quegli ambienti?


Quando conduceva il GF Vip faceva ste robe. Ok il gioco, ma penso bisogna avere anche un po' di dignità se sei sposata.



Poi qui si è baciato pure Bossari poco dopo che vinse il reality. LOL.


In rete si trovano le immagini che si bacia pure Signorini.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Dagospia, la storica coppia formata da Totti e Ilary Blasi sarebbe vicina a separarsi, dopo quasi 20 anni.
> A confermarlo anche amici di Totti.
> 
> La rottura sarebbe già avvenuta la scorsa estate.


probabilmente non si vedevano mai..da quando Totti si è ritirato hanno iniziato realmente a conoscersi..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessuna di queste coppie dura per sempre. Troppe tentazioni nel mondo dello spettacolo.
> Questi sembravano l'eccezione, ma sono capitolati anche loro.
> 
> I prossimi sono i Ferragnez, anche se fingeranno di rimanere assieme il più possibile per questioni di marketing.


Il 99% del collante delle coppie è la povertà ahahahaha


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il 99% del collante delle coppie è la povertà ahahahaha


Sagge parole, parole vere.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il 99% del collante delle coppie è la povertà ahahahaha



Il 99,99.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> probabilmente non si vedevano mai..da quando Totti si è ritirato hanno iniziato realmente a conoscersi..


Il concetto di fondo, è che è innaturale per un uomo stare con la stessa donna.

Non puo' non venirti a noia, caxxo siamo uomini, lo vorremmo infilare dappertutto.

Io ad esempio ho DECISO di stare con una ragazza, ma glielo dico pure in faccia che la mia indole sarebbe di andare di fiore in fiore, perchè è bello cosi 

Ma la realtà è che per tenere l' adrenalina alta bisognerebbe cambiare una donna ogni 2 mesi.

E quando sei milionario, ti fai sicuramente meno meno problemi, perchè non hai preoccupazioni economiche e di certo ha la scelta "sessuale" senza limiti.

C' è l' inizio dove tutto è bello, poi ci fai figli, poi ogni volta che la guardi lei è sempre li, anche se bellissima, ma è sempre lei ed invecchia.

Sei milionario, hai quasi 50 anni, hai probabilmente stra fighe di 30/40 anni che ti lanciano le mutande, vuoi la noia vuoi l' adrenalina, puoi cedere.

Vale anche per le donne ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Dagospia, la storica coppia formata da Totti e Ilary Blasi sarebbe vicina a separarsi, dopo quasi 20 anni.
> A confermarlo anche amici di Totti.
> 
> La rottura sarebbe già avvenuta la scorsa estate.


Mi spiace.
Stimo Francesco.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il concetto di fondo, è che è innaturale per un uomo stare con la stessa donna.
> 
> Non puo' non venirti a noia, caxxo siamo uomini, lo vorremmo infilare dappertutto.
> 
> ...



Come mai del tifo per una squadra invece non ci si stanca, cambiando casacca?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come mai del tifo per una squadra invece non ci si stanca, cambiando casacca?



Fede, penso.

Comunque domanda interessante.

Penso fede.

Oppure perché non porta vantaggi cambiare squadra, visto che odi tutte le altre.

Non lo so, mai balenata l'idea di non tifare Milan, e mai accadrà

Invece con le donne è diverso, so di non dire belle cose, ma dopo un pò che l'hai rigirata per bene per mesi, poi mi viene a noia da quel punto di vista.

Penso sia normalissimo.

Poi beh, per fortuna ci sono altre cose.
Infatti mai tradito in vita mia, però sono cosciente che poi diventa questione affettiva più che pura pulsione.

Parlo x me ovviamente, fortuna non sono tutti malati come me.


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come mai del tifo per una squadra invece non ci si stanca, cambiando casacca?


fan -> fanatico -> fanatismo. L'uomo è fanatico di una cosa, il contorno è intercambiabile. Se ho capito il concetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il concetto di fondo, è che è innaturale per un uomo stare con la stessa donna.
> 
> Non puo' non venirti a noia, caxxo siamo uomini, lo vorremmo infilare dappertutto.
> 
> ...


Dipende sempre dal rapporto che si ha col proprio corpo e con la propria intimità. 
Alla fine la donna giusta secondo me è quella con cui parli anche a palle vuote.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fede


Amore, semplice. Nessuno ti obbliga a stare con una donna, ma se lo fai si presuppone sia perchè ti piaccia e stiate bene insieme. 
E poi se la relazione di basa solo sul sesso, mi spiace, ma c’è altro nella vita. Non siamo solo tori da monta, siamo essere umani un po’ evoluti rispetto agli altri animali.

ps: per evitare fraintendimenti, non volevo giudicare te, non mi permetterei mai. Era solo per prendere spunto con un’idea diversa dalla mia.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fede, penso.
> 
> Comunque domanda interessante.
> 
> ...



Per la squadra è ideologia.

Per la donna è biologia.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dal rapporto che si ha col proprio corpo e con la propria intimità.
> Alla fine la donna giusta secondo me è quella con cui parli anche a palle vuote.



Assolutamente, infatti attualmente ho una ragazza, e quando le.ho avute stabili mai tradito, rispetto prima di tutto.

Ma, l'adrenalina che provi quando ti rigiri una donna nuova, conquistata eh, non pagata, è impareggiabile ( ma qui siamo sul soggettivo), ed è una delle cose belle della vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti attualmente ho una ragazza, e quando le.ho avute stabili mai tradito, rispetto prima di tutto.
> 
> Ma, l'adrenalina che provi quando ti rigiri una donna nuova, conquistata eh, non pagata, è impareggiabile ( ma qui siamo sul soggettivo), ed è una delle cose belle della vita.


Ti capisco benissimo...
Perché l'intrigo è tutto.

Devi curare la tua compagna ma senza mai considerarla tua da 'contratto'.

Litigaci, riavvicinati, ricorteggiala e rifalla tua.

Che pericolo la quotidianità e la tranquillità. -cit-


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessuna di queste coppie dura per sempre. Troppe tentazioni nel mondo dello spettacolo.
> Questi sembravano l'eccezione, ma sono capitolati anche loro.
> 
> I prossimi sono i Ferragnez, anche se fingeranno di rimanere assieme il più possibile per questioni di marketing.


Non è solo un problema dello spettacolo ma in generale dove girano tanti soldi prima o poi la fine è questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Dagospia, la storica coppia formata da Totti e Ilary Blasi sarebbe vicina a separarsi, dopo quasi 20 anni.
> A confermarlo anche amici di Totti.
> 
> La rottura sarebbe già avvenuta la scorsa estate.


Lei è diventata un mostro di gomma, fa bene Totti a mollarla


----------



## sampapot (22 Febbraio 2022)

vero...è diventata inguardabile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Febbraio 2022)

È qua il reparto di sessuologia?


----------



## Igniorante (22 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> probabilmente non si vedevano mai..da quando Totti si è ritirato hanno iniziato realmente a conoscersi..



Ridendo e scherzando, mi sembra molto plausibile


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

Chi se lo ricorda a Scherzi a parte nel 97 sapeva già che una volta terminata la carriera calcistica poi si sarebbe dato ad una sola causa.
Lei secondo me regge ancora ma quando stai nel mondo dello spettacolo non puoi fare la mogliettina felice, è inevitabilmente bisex e probabilmente è attorniata da gay dalla mattina alla sera.
A queste persone ultra realizzate senza più sogni può arrivare solo una tremenda noia per il successo, o la paura di vedere il tempo scorrere troppo velocemente, cronofobia appunto.
Tutti gli altri calciatori si sono fatti un po' di panchina e se la fanno ancora, ma Totti? no lui è diventato un personaggio televisivo, ma uno che gioca a calcio per 25 anni può farsi una quarantina d'anni da personaggio televisivo? o influencer padre felice?


----------



## falconez (22 Febbraio 2022)

A me di loro frega niente, è gente che ha avuto tutto dalla vita e non ha più stimoli.
Lei ha ancora i fari accesi addosso, lui per ovvie ragioni molto meno.
Dispiace più per i figli che sono le vere vittime delle loro scelte.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti capisco benissimo...
> Perché l'intrigo è tutto.
> 
> Devi curare la tua compagna ma senza mai considerarla tua da 'contratto'.
> ...



Non credo di sbagliare, ma penso che a questi livelli partono con lo stare insieme e sanno già che non durerà.

Essere famosi/ricchi e poi essere legati e in qualche modo "limitati" per tutta la vita è una prospettiva che nessuno accetta veramente. L'impegno sentimentale credo sia minimo.

Poi ovviamente esistono casi eccezionali.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo di sbagliare, ma penso che a questi livelli partono con lo stare insieme e sanno già che non durerà.
> 
> Essere famosi/ricchi e poi essere legati e in qualche modo "limitati" per tutta la vita è una prospettiva che nessuno accetta veramente. L'impegno sentimentale credo sia minimo.
> 
> Poi ovviamente esistono casi eccezionali.


Secondo me hanno solo abbastanza soldi per farla durare quanto dura e chiuderla quando è finita.
Tante coppie stanno assieme in apparenza solo per motivi economici.

Io credo nulla sia per sempre ma quanto dura la fiamma dipende da noi.

Secondo me in una storia di coppia l'aspetto più triste è far subire la propria presenza al partner.
Trovo questo aspetto di una tristezza e una violenza uniche.

Forse la mia è solo insicurezza o amara constatazione ma chi sono io per imporre la mia presenza a un altro?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il nostro grande e unico Paolo ha fatto 27 anni di matrimonio....anche in amore ha classe! Seguirlo in tutto...amore per la maglia, come si tratta una donna,eccc....


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma anche chissenefrega


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Dagospia, la storica coppia formata da Totti e Ilary Blasi sarebbe vicina a separarsi, dopo quasi 20 anni.
> A confermarlo anche amici di Totti.
> 
> La rottura sarebbe già avvenuta la scorsa estate.


Dispiace un po', sembravano il Sandra e Raimondo dei giorni nostri.

Avranno le loro ragioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Il nostro grande e unico Paolo ha fatto 27 anni di matrimonio....anche in amore ha classe! Seguirlo in tutto...amore per la maglia, come si tratta una donna,eccc....



Se non sbaglio anche loro si erano separati per un anno.
Poi sono tornati assieme.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2022)

La blasy comunque adesso è inguardabile, pare un trans.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dispiace, sembravano davvero una bella coppia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La blasy comunque adesso è inguardabile, pare un trans.



Sì, clamoroso downgrade, si è rovinata con il bisturi.
Ed era una delle mie preferite.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La blasy comunque adesso è inguardabile, pare un trans.


sta corsa al ritoccone è una minghiata pazzesca, praticamente diventano tutti la stessa Non persona che siano maschi o femmine.
l'unica che ci ha guadagnato è Diletta Leotta, ma chissà se tra qualche anno si farà rovinare anche lei.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il fatto che siano stati assieme quasi 20 anni credo sia un record, il connubio velina-calciatore di solito dura da natale a santo stefano.

Cmq tra i 2 mi è sempre sembrato lui quello più legato al concetto di famiglia, anche vedendo come ha gestito la carriera, scegliendo di non spostarsi mai da Roma.
Lei mi è sempre sembrata più arrivista, poi adesso è diventata di gomma da quanto botox ha in faccia.


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, clamoroso downgrade, si è rovinata con il bisturi.
> Ed era una delle mie preferite.


Spero non faccia la fine di Linda Evangelista che si è rovinata.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La blasy comunque adesso è inguardabile, pare un trans.


Sul serio, ai tempi del Sanremo con Panariello era tantissima roba. L'unica che si mantiene bene è la Gregoraci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sta corsa al ritoccone è una minghiata pazzesca, praticamente diventano tutti la stessa Non persona che siano maschi o femmine.
> l'unica che ci ha guadagnato è Diletta Leotta, ma chissà se tra qualche anno si farà rovinare anche lei.



Tra qualche anno anche la Leotta sarà come quelle tipe del film "La morte ti fa bella".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Stavo riguardando il video del matrimonio.
Che gnocca clamorosa era una volta...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stavo riguardando il video del matrimonio.
> Che gnocca clamorosa era una volta...


Adesso sembra un pesce,ha la bocca da carpa


----------



## smallball (22 Febbraio 2022)

Pare che la nuova fidanzata di Totti sia una bionda di nome Noemi Bocchi che ha una certa somiglianza con la Blasi da giovane


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pare che la nuova fidanzata di Totti sia una bionda di nome Noemi Bocchi che ha una certa somiglianza con la Blasi da giovane


Un cognome che è tutto un programma


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Totti ha smentito,su youtube c'è il video


----------



## Mauricio (23 Febbraio 2022)

Restando in casa Milan, anche Costacurta con la Colombari stanno insieme da una vita. O cambiando sport, se non erro Vettel sta con la compagna delle superiori. Ma son pochi questi casi e sono l’eccezione.
Ormai le ragioni economiche per la gente normale non sono più un collante della coppia: i divorzi/separazioni sono all’ordine del giorno per tutti. Credo sia una conseguenza della società d’oggi: piuttosto che impegnarsi a sistemare le cose, è più facile e veloce cambiare del tutto.
Risulterò un “boomer” per alcuni con queste frasi, ma per alcune cose la vedo alla vecchia maniera.


----------



## Maximo (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Restando in casa Milan, anche Costacurta con la Colombari stanno insieme da una vita. O cambiando sport, se non erro Vettel sta con la compagna delle superiori. Ma son pochi questi casi e sono l’eccezione.
> Ormai le ragioni economiche per la gente normale non sono più un collante della coppia: i divorzi/separazioni sono all’ordine del giorno per tutti. Credo sia una conseguenza della società d’oggi: piuttosto che impegnarsi a sistemare le cose, è più facile e veloce cambiare del tutto.
> Risulterò un “boomer” per alcuni con queste frasi, ma per alcune cose la vedo alla vecchia maniera.


Infatti, personalmente ritengo al giorno d’oggi il matrimonio una follia, a meno di non mettere in conto l’altissima probabilità di separazione/divorzio.

Tornando alla Blasi, dite quello che volete, ma è e rimane tantissima roba


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Totti ha smentito,su youtube c'è il video



Vivono separati da un anno, ha poco da smentire 

Credo smentisca le ricostruzioni su tradimenti vari, lotte per i figli e la storia di Bocchi... No emi, mi sembrava un po' una barzelletta con quel nome.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pare che la nuova fidanzata di Totti sia una bionda di nome Noemi Bocchi che ha una certa somiglianza con la Blasi da giovane


Noemi o Nara?


----------



## unbreakable (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Restando in casa Milan, anche Costacurta con la Colombari stanno insieme da una vita. O cambiando sport, se non erro Vettel sta con la compagna delle superiori. Ma son pochi questi casi e sono l’eccezione.
> Ormai le ragioni economiche per la gente normale non sono più un collante della coppia: i divorzi/separazioni sono all’ordine del giorno per tutti. Credo sia una conseguenza della società d’oggi: piuttosto che impegnarsi a sistemare le cose, è più facile e veloce cambiare del tutto.
> Risulterò un “boomer” per alcuni con queste frasi, ma per alcune cose la vedo alla vecchia maniera.


molto tempo addietro mi ero letto nel milan di ancelotti qualche storia dei giocatori del milan tipo i vari brocchi gattuso avevano due ragazze normalissime (beh non è che poi fossero degli adoni ecco) brocchi si era messo con una ragazza dle paese e gattuso sua moglie l'ha conosciuta in scozia..poi invece nesta che poteva aspirare a chiunque volesse (mi ricordo che da giovane si era parlato di una storia tra lui e alessia mancini ) invece poi si è sposato con una ragazza abbastanza normale..

mi pare toti comunque abbia smentito piuttosto seccamente la notizia..comunque concordo sul decadimento di ilari blasi..non che sia mai stata una cima (me la ricordo pure a che tempo fa per un paio di edizioni a non fare niente ) comunque er aun bel vedere


----------

